# How to have a super cool PC without spending big bucks



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

This guide tells You how to have a cool PC without spending large sums of money on expensive cooling techniques just by using some fans and mechanical tools.It works by providing a proper flow of Air inside the cabinet.
here is the guide:


```
Please download the attached pdf file.
```
NOTE:
1.*This guide is written completely by  spironox.I just copy pasted his guide by his permission.*
2.Neither spironox nor me can be help responsible incase you happen to  be dumb enough to fcuk up something.
3.this guide cannot be 'copy pasted' anywhere without permission from spironox
4.if you don't like it then shut the fcuk up and don't flame here.
5.Drop comments if you like it.

Looks like the above document is not formatted well in here.Please download the .pdf file attached.


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

devil change from code to quote codes ... code puts scroll bars


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> devil change from code to quote codes ... code puts scroll bars


^No yaar atill not working.Download the pdf file instead..its just 16kb.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

cool. thanks for that pdf


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

:Wink: thanks  "The_Devil_Himself "


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^no problem dude.


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

comment people want more i did some more research!!! 


will post it soon


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

ur pdf says at the back warm air will be released the problem is that at the back of my cabinet i have a wall and the entire thing is like a chamber open from the front only .... my freakin hdd is so hot that u make an omlette on it


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

@ iMav, not everyone's PC will be placed inside a cave like yours  

Source: Post ur Workspace here


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ur pdf says at the back warm air will be released the problem is that at the back of my cabinet i have a wall and the entire thing is like a chamber open from the front only .... my freakin hdd is so hot that u make an omlette on it


 

look the basics are calerly written i mean the whole thing works on one principle suck air from the front and release it from the back vents .. so there should arise no problem in ur case !!!! 

its like (air suction)---> [(cabinet) ------{suction fans}--->]--vent-->wall (dispersion after hitting wall)

so there would be no absoulute problem !!! rather if possible just keep 8 inch distance from the cabinet back to the wall !!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^dude his PC is placed inside a cave.You can see his workspace in that thread 'post your workspace here' in chitchat section.

@iMav:whats your normal hd temp.?(just curious.my hd is at 31c right now.)


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

heheh sorry my mistake dear

current temp data of my pc :
ambient system temp 30deg
cpu temp 50deg
cpu fan rpm 3409~3340 rpm 
HDD temp : 31deg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 25, 2007)

it is just a fancy way to say put two 80mm fans in ur cpu?

i mean there was no enlightening info in it.


----------



## New (Oct 25, 2007)

nice one..
I think digit team also has given one tutorial on cooling pc cabinet.
Has anyone tried this?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 26, 2007)

Installing a Hard Disk cooler really helps keeping the Hard Disk temp down.


----------



## spironox (Oct 27, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> it is just a fancy way to say put two 80mm fans in ur cpu?
> 
> i mean there was no enlightening info in it.


 

dear friend i suggest you if possible to do this expreiment !

i mean i did this for a tight budget person rather than having a fancy MB with cpu/fabinet fan socket , this method lives on the power from the smps only ! so this method can be used even with older P1-2-3 series mb too !!

and hey it really works and come on where is the fancy way this is raw/crude! i have clearly stated no fancy stuffs here its hard work of mine for past years!

No offence bro



			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Installing a Hard Disk cooler really helps keeping the Hard Disk temp down.


 
yes that is there but here in my method u get a ambient cooling not just the HDD only !


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 28, 2007)

well i hate to break it to u man but for a long while now pc power users have been using 80m fans connected to the smps (or the mobo for dynamic rpm control) to create a directional air flow inside the cpu cabinate.(and yes one in the front panel and one in the back.) most boxes have in-build places to mount the fans.

besides the thermometer stuff is redundant as we can get teh temp diff from various motherboard sensors. tho not the specific cabinate wet air temp but what does it matter. what matters is the amt of drop in temp.

i dont mean any disrespect.


----------



## spironox (Oct 28, 2007)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> well i hate to break it to u man but for a long while now pc power users have been using 80m fans connected to the smps (or the mobo for dynamic rpm control) to create a directional air flow inside the cpu cabinate.(and yes one in the front panel and one in the back.) most boxes have in-build places to mount the fans.
> 
> besides the thermometer stuff is redundant as we can get teh temp diff from various motherboard sensors. tho not the specific cabinate wet air temp but what does it matter. what matters is the amt of drop in temp.
> 
> i dont mean any disrespect.


 

dear friend i appriciate what you have said but i beg to differ for following reasons

1> when the air is pulled from the front and pushed out from the back there arises a drop in the over all pull due to the front end grilled or netted constuction of the cabinet 

2> in my technique the over angled counter flow technology is used  ie the heat emitted from the peripherials is pushed and thrown out from the back of the cabinet. there is no frontal suction fan here as the whole suction part is taken over by the rear fans with high pressure .. it works just like a vaccume cleaner ..if you read closely the manuel i have stated that the peripherals might need a freq 1-3 monthly clean up becasue of the high rate of suction of air and dust if any from the frontal gap 

i am happy that you have quries

throw in more i might try to see if i can answer 

nixon


----------



## spironox (Oct 29, 2007)

^^ thanks ax3


----------

